# Arrowhead pics, are these any good



## jskirk (Oct 1, 2010)

Here are a few pics of what I bought today, are these worth the twenty I paid?


----------



## woody (Oct 1, 2010)

As long as you enjoy them they are.[]


----------



## jskirk (Oct 1, 2010)

another pic


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, those are great. You got a deal. Oh wait! They're not repros made in china, are they?  ~Mike


----------



## recusant (Oct 2, 2010)

Those are nice and that must be the smallest hammer head I have ever seen.


----------



## jskirk (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Mike, I guess I dont know, do you think that is what they are........if so at least I got a nice glass front display case for something I do know ....marbles......... Thanks for the in put    Jay


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Those are similar to many corner notch types found out here in the West, but my guess is that they are of modern manufacture. There are many talented knappers who could very easily duplicate any known point type.


----------



## jskirk (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks..I still think they are a very nice repo then


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 2, 2010)

I've seen some very nice modern Mexican knapped points made from attractive materials like what you have. I bought a few myself to use in making some stone-age style lightweight spears. I would guess they are relatively recent but that ground stone tool might be a far older piece. Including the display I'd say you did quite fine for 20 bucks.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 2, 2010)

I was just funnin' with you, jskirk. I don't know if there's even any repros coming out of china. It wouldn't surprise me though.  ~Mike


----------

